# Betta with white and curled fins!



## Rachella (Jun 15, 2007)

Woo here I go again. Alrighty, I have another possible disaster on my hands! I have a lovely little orange betta I've named Sunspot. I keep him in a one gallon jar, changing the water every week. He seems happy enough, swimming around and wriggling his butt  

However, I just noticed tonight that the tips of his fins seem to have begun to lighten in color, even turning whitish. They're also curling! I've done some research and I'm torn between this being a genetic trait he's growing into (he was small when I got him, figuring he's young), or whether it's the beginning of tail rot. I also noticed after walking away and walking back that he either barfed or pooped a rather big poop for a fishy, with a light green color floating away from it. Ick.

Is my poor Sunspot sick? If so, what could it be and how can I treat it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Rachella.

What are your water parameters? Pictures?


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm thinking fin rot. More details are needed.

As stated above, what are your water parameters? And indeed a picture would aid in identifying the illness.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

when my nitrate rose a tiny bit i notcied what seems to be the same thing your talking about. maurice my blue bettas fin tips began to look curly i added melafix (diluted) then i noticed the white on the fins. it wasnt a cloudy white on the fin but the fins looked like they had just turned white. my betta expert at my lfs had told me that this was regrowth, and not to worry about it. if you give your betta foods that help coloration and growth you will see the white one day and a couple days later the color will come in. as far as the curling goes he said it can be one of two things. resting on the bottom for too long or a reaction to poor water cuality. i would do a partial water change get you params if you havent already and add some bettafix or melafix but dilute the melafix or use less then the reccomended dose. theres no difference in content only in the concentration.


----------

